# Green Sauce



## hlcole (Nov 26, 2004)

We have a restaurant in the Dallas area called La Finca which servers the best mexican food I have ever eaten, which is saying alot since I love mexican food.

They have a dip they serve, along with the chips and salsa, they call "green sauce".  They told me it has sour cream and guacamole.  I just can figure out the rest of the ingredients.  It is the best dip I have ever eaten and would love to know how to make it.

Has anyone ever heard of "green sauce"?


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 26, 2004)

If I had to take a guess I would say it has pureed tomatillos in it.
Give it a try and let me know if it works out.

If not that, try roasting and pureeing some green chilies with some chicken stock and adding that.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is a recipe that I found on the internet. 

*Green Sauce*

1 tablespoon of minced cilantro 
1 whole avocado -- ripe 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1/4 cup milk 
1 teaspoon onion -- minced 
1 clove garlic -- mashed
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons lemon juice

1. Blend all ingrediants with whip. 
2. Let stand at least one hour befor serving. 
3. Refrigerate left over sauce.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 27, 2004)

Hmmm....I joined a couple of pals a few months ago at a LaFinca in far north Dallas..Plano/Frisco area.  The food was very good there.  I wonder if it is the same restaurant...??

Anyway, I think you're referring to a Salsa Verde, which this restaurant served with corn chips, along with regular salsa and pica de gallo.  To make Salsa Verde...

Combine in a blender:

1 pound tomatillos 
2 small chiles 
1/4 cup green onions, chopped 
1 cup fresh cilantro 
salt 
1 clove garlic, peeled

When it's nice and smooth, add more salt, if necessary, and about 1/2 teaspoon of sugar.

Yummy stuff.


----------



## hlcole (Nov 27, 2004)

*La Finca*

Audeo,

It's in Allen next to the Sage Telecom building.  As far as I know its the only one of its kind.  It is our favorite place to eat.  Big Bowl was our second favorite until the closed it.  

The green sauce I am referring to is a third dip they sometimes bring out.  They used to always bring it out but now you have to ask for it.  It is more like the recipe "SierraCook" described.  

SierraCook, I may try that one you posted.  It is very close except I don't detect any onions in La Finca's.  But I didn't think about the milk when I tried to duplicate it before.

This site is great.  I can't believe I never stumbled onto it before.  Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 27, 2004)

Glad to help out.  You may not have noticed the onions because of them being minced.  But that is what is great about recipes, adaptation.  Do what you want.


----------

